# What does Uber drivers insurance actually cover? Where can I find the paperwork or statement?



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

Where do I find out what is covered under Uber's alleged $1 million insurance policy? Am I only covered during a fare, or from the moment I go online? Does it cover incidentals, such as uninsured motorists (one's that might hit me, not as in myself uninsured)? What if I get car jacked (extreme case, scenario) or if the customer does damage to the car (i.e. Continual over-slamming of the car doors, scratches or holes, or stains, due to customer neglect/damage?


----------



## Ubored (Feb 7, 2015)

As far as I know it does not cover you or your treasure.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Everybody and every passenger except you and your car are covered..

If you hit a car that car your passenger is covered.. but your on the hook for your damages and injury.


----------



## scottiesoreal (Feb 8, 2015)

Simon said:


> Everybody and every passenger except you and your car are covered..
> 
> If you hit a car that car your passenger is covered.. but your on the hook for your damages and injury.


That seems quite contrary to what the plan says. I am certain it says, I'd our is not my fault, I'm covered for whatever my insurance, or the other person's insurance won't cover, up to 50,000 collision, with 1,000 dollar deductible


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Simon said:


> Everybody and every passenger except you and your car are covered..
> 
> If you hit a car that car your passenger is covered.. but your on the hook for your damages and injury.


Not if the accident occurs BEFORE he accepts, or after he drops. Then, he is uncovered if his policy has a livery exclusion.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scottiesoreal said:


> That seems quite contrary to what the plan says. I am certain it says, I'd our is not my fault, I'm covered for whatever my insurance, or the other person's insurance won't cover, up to 50,000 collision, with 1,000 dollar deductible


You'd better check with your insurance. Most are pretty clear that you ARE NOT covered if you are using your vehicle commercially.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Check my quoted email in the insurance section. ...


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

scottiesoreal said:


> Where do I find out what is covered under Uber's alleged $1 million insurance policy? Am I only covered during a fare, or from the moment I go online? Does it cover incidentals, such as uninsured motorists (one's that might hit me, not as in myself uninsured)? What if I get car jacked (extreme case, scenario) or if the customer does damage to the car (i.e. Continual over-slamming of the car doors, scratches or holes, or stains, due to customer neglect/damage?


Uber is an IT company Not a transportation company. Read the fine print. They are your 20% partner. If in an accident , if your insurance doesnt cover your passengers injury claim Uber will then terminate you as a driver and therefore you can/ will be sued by your paying customer. Get an attorney to explain it to. You will need one!


----------



## Lakeside (Feb 14, 2015)

scottiesoreal said:


> Where do I find out what is covered under Uber's alleged $1 million insurance policy? Am I only covered during a fare, or from the moment I go online? Does it cover incidentals, such as uninsured motorists (one's that might hit me, not as in myself uninsured)? What if I get car jacked (extreme case, scenario) or if the customer does damage to the car (i.e. Continual over-slamming of the car doors, scratches or holes, or stains, due to customer neglect/damage?


Here are the Uber insurance links. It's important to read them all to get a complete understanding. The first link has PDF downloads of their certificates of insurance for their 3 types of policies. As I'm sure you have read in this forum though, the real risk is what your personal insurance company will do. My independent agent even said "how would they (insurance company) know?", but then you are in the realm of lying to the insurance company (ie: insurance fraud). I've read in various internet news articles that about 90+% of rideshare drivers do not tell their personal insurance company. I'm trying to shop for a reasonable commercial policy until Gieco, or someone else, brings their new Rideshare hybrid policy to my state. Best of luck!

http://blog.uber.com/certificatesofinsurance
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance
http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy


----------

